# Giant Rincon or Specialized Hardrock Sport



## jor71 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, I hope this is the proper place to post this question. I am thinking of getting one of the two and would like to get everyone's input. Here are the brand and specs:

*Giant Rincon $399:*

Frame Giant ALUXX butted-aluminum 
Fork SR SunTour XCM, 100mm-travel w/preload adjustment 
Rims/Wheels Aluminum 
Hubs Aluminum 
Spokes 14G stainless-steel 
Tires Kenda Front: Blue Groove 26 x 2.1, Rear: Nevegal 26 x2.1 (Anthracite/Black), Kenda K-Rad 26 x 2.1 (Olive/Black) 
Crankset TruVativ Isoflow 
Chainwheel 42/32/22 
Front Derailleur Shimano Acera 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Alivio 
Rear Cogs SRAM, PG-830 8-speed: 11-32 
Shifters Shimano EF-50 
Handlebars Aluminum 
Stem Aluminum 
Brake Levers Shimano EF-50 
Brakes Tektro IO mechanical discs 
Pedals Aluminum platform 
Saddle Unity Speed Groove (Anthracite/Black), Giant DJ (Olive/Black) 
Seat Post Aluminum

*Specialized Hardrock Sport $419:*

Frame Specialized A1 Premium aluminum 
Fork SR Suntour SF7-XCM, 100mm travel; 12-inch: 80mm travel 
Rims/Wheels Specialized/Alex 
Hubs Front: Specialized; Rear: Shimano 
Spokes 15-gauge stainless-steel 
Tires Specialized Resolution, 26 x 2.1 
Crankset SR Suntour 
Chainwheel 42/32/22 
Front Derailleur Shimano Altus 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Acera 
Rear Cogs Shimano HG-40, 8-speed: 11-32 
Shifters Shimano EF-50 
Handlebars Aluminum 
Tape/Grips Specialized Enduro, dual-density Kraton 
Stem Specialized, aluminum 
Brake Levers Shimano EF-50 
Brakes Promax, linear-pull 
Pedals Steel cage, composite body 
Saddle Specialized Aggro 
Seat Post Specialized, aluminum, micro-adjustable 
Seat Binder Specialized, aluminum quick-release

I plan on riding to work and also on trails at my local park (Quiet Waters) in South Florida.

I thank you all in advance.


----------



## zmusselman (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont know too much about the Giant, but I do have a 2005 Hard Rock Sport with Disc Brakes. I have had it for 3 1/2 years with no problems. I use mine as a daily rider as well as hiting the trails whenever possible. I have recently upgraded some of the components, but was very satisfied with the stock Hard Rock. I have talked to many people and they all agree that it is a great entry level bike as well as an all around bike as well.


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Both are comparable bikes, as are most all manufacturers bikes at this price range. It is really a matter of how you feel when you sit on the bikes.

However, one of the biggest diffrences I see offhand is that the giant has disc whereas the hardrock has vbrakes. Those disc on the giant are horrible though, these low end mech disc arent worth having in my opinion. So you are left with the delima of buying and upgrading the disc on the giant for around a hundred or going with the hardrock and upgrading to some new brake pads for around twenty bucks. 

However in my opinion the hardrock frame is much beefier and feels nicer on the trail than the rincon, having rode both.

Im hopeing your looking for 08 closeouts. The 09 hardrocks arnt nearly as well made as the 08's.


----------



## jor71 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies. I test rode them and several others and decided on the Specialized. Spec4life, it is an 08 model.

I am looking forward to going for my first true ride in 20 years on Sunday morning. I am going to take it slow, as I notice I was not as good on a bike now, like I was 20 years ago 

But, before you know it I will be hitting some trails.

Cheers everyone and happy riding!


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Awesome man. In my personal opinion, though biased, its hard to beat the hardrock as an entry level bike...:thumbsup:

Heres mine as well as what Iv done to it. Check into these brake pads they make a huge difference. 










08 Specialized Hardrock Sport

Upgrades:

Oury Mtn Grips
Kool Stop dual compound Mtn brake pads
WTB Velociraptor Kevlar tires Front and Back (back had to be sent back not pictured here)
Lizard Skins chainstay protector
Seat
Wellgo Platform Pedals


----------



## jor71 (Nov 8, 2008)

spec4life said:


> Awesome man. In my personal opinion, though biased, its hard to beat the hardrock as an entry level bike...:thumbsup:
> 
> Heres mine as well as what Iv done to it. Check into these brake pads they make a huge difference.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I notice the brake pads are only about 9 bucks. I think if it makes a big difference, how can I not do it at that price.


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

jor71 said:


> Thanks, I notice the brake pads are only about 9 bucks. I think if it makes a big difference, how can I not do it at that price.


agreed...:thumbsup:


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Go with the Hardrock. I have one that was meant to be only an XC bike, but when I got more into FR and DH it held it's ground damn well. Solid frame.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a 09 Giant Rincon and i love it..its a good street crusing bike and a great trail bike.. Ive never rode a specialized hard rock tho.. but they seem nice 2..


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I was in the same dilemma not to long ago as well. I ended getting an 08 Giant Rincon just because it had better components and it fit me a little better than the Specialized. Either way you can't really go wrong. I think the Specialized HR is lighter than the Giant (the Rincon is built like a tank), however Giant's geometries are a little more comfortable IMHO. The drivetrain components are a little better on the Giant and both stock forks just blow. Upgrade that first. I picked up a DART 3 on Ebay for $60.00. The disc brakes on the Giant aren't the best but they work. I'm not sure if the HR has disc ready wheels. Another option would be just to save a little more money and just get a full suspension bike. 2 months after I bought my Rincon I ended up building up a Marin Trail Attack.


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

ive got the 08 giant ricon and love it. the disc brakes work good for me, but then again i havnet had any others to compare them too.
I got my dad a HR, and its also a great bike, but i prefer the giant.


----------



## GiantJ (Nov 22, 2007)

I have the 08 rincon, and just recently took a friend to buy his first bike where he faced the same situation you are (were) in. 
Giant has one full step up in derailleurs, however these still suck as shimano derailleurs go.
Giant has so called "crappy disk brakes", however I have found that once I got them tuned just the way I like them (and take care of them), they work great. 
The Spesh has pretty good Vbrakes, but has a 2 bolt stem, which personally, I dont like as much as the 4 bolt. Also, both forks are pretty cruddy, and weigh a lot, but the Giant has 100mm travel, vs 80 on the spesh.

They are very similar, but I honestly believe (though just a tad biased here) that the Giant is the better bike for the buck

However, my buddy ended up getting the 08 Cannondale F4, which trumps both bikes...go figure...


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

The 08 Spec Hardrock sport comes with a 100mm fork just for the record....


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Giant


----------



## nathan005 (Nov 5, 2008)

I I had the 08 Hardrock. Great solid bike, really light. I was riding circles around my buddy and his mongoose XR200. I had it for 3 months and just sold it and upgraded to a stumpjumper.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

get the forge 5xx


----------



## jor71 (Nov 8, 2008)

I truly appreciate all of the responses and had decided on the Hard rock. I have been riding it all week and I love it. The day after I purchased it I did a 16 mile ride and could not believe the smooth ride.

I have been riding it to work and plan on going to the beach tomorrow with it. I live apporx. 5 - 5 1/2 miles from the beach, so it will be an enjoyable ride.

Again, thank you all and happy riding!


----------



## Conman007 (Oct 4, 2009)

wow this is just what I was needing. I'm debating on the same bikes same year. I seem ot be leaning on the rincon because of the disc brakes and upgraded derailleurs, but Idk. I guess all in all they are basically the same so it's all personal preference and what feels the best.

I just think the grey Rincon looks sick.


----------



## types5 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was in the same situation as you, though not compared with a Giant, and chose the hardrock. All I can say is that I'm satisfied so far.


----------



## kettledog (Oct 2, 2009)

I went with the hardrock too. Very happy so far.


----------



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

spec4life said:


> Awesome man. In my personal opinion, though biased, its hard to beat the hardrock as an entry level bike...:thumbsup:
> 
> Heres mine as well as what Iv done to it. Check into these brake pads they make a huge difference.
> 
> ...


I am also looking at the Hardrock Sport. Can it be upgraded to disc brakes if I wanted to do that later?


----------



## kettledog (Oct 2, 2009)

Robmc7759 said:


> I am also looking at the Hardrock Sport. Can it be upgraded to disc brakes if I wanted to do that later?


Mine came with discs.


----------

